# Prince of Wales Barmouth 1966



## Duncan112 (Dec 28, 2006)

Does anyone know where I might find details of the disaster that happened to the pleasure ferry "Prince of Wales" on 22 July 1966 at Barmouth.

The reason I'm asking is a member of a facebook discussion group that I'm a member of wants to find out about the cir***stances for a family member. All I can find at the moment are details of commemorative services, nothing contemporary with the disaster.

Thanks,

Duncan


----------



## Gulpers (Sep 8, 2005)

Duncan,

There is a reasonable amount of information in *this* BBC article. (Thumb)


----------



## Gulpers (Sep 8, 2005)

.......... and a couple of photographs of Prince of Wales *here* and *here*. (Thumb)


----------



## Duncan112 (Dec 28, 2006)

Thanks Ray, I'll pass them on


----------



## Gulpers (Sep 8, 2005)

No bother Duncan, I hope the information is of use. (Thumb)


----------



## duncangboardman (Apr 20, 2014)

Hi 
I know it's a bit old this thread but I've got some archive newspaper cuttings about the disaster if you think they may be of use. I was on this boat but I'm from Manchester so the cuttings are from the Manchester Guardian. If you think they may be of use I can get a copy to you.


----------



## Barrie Youde (May 29, 2006)

If my recollection is right, this was a simple case of a boat coming upstream with the tide behind her and then needing to swing through 180 degrees to drop alongside her berth. Alas, timing was misjudged and the boat passed further upstream than was ever intended; and, while in the act of trying to complete the turn, struck a bridge-pile and capsized.

Pure tragedy on a fine day.


----------



## Duncan112 (Dec 28, 2006)

Thanks Duncan and Barrie, I'll see if I can get in touch with the family again,


----------



## peterjholcroft (Jul 24, 2007)

I was born and brought up in Barmouth and remember this disaster well. My father was the local reporter for the 'Cambrian News' at the time. 

The 'Prince of Wales' was swinging round to berth at Penmaenpool (about 7 miles upriver from Barmouth). The boat was caught by the tide and swept broadside alongside the piers of Penmaenpool bridge, holed and sank.

I would suggest that you contact the 'Cambrian News' in Aberystwyth. I am sure they must keep archives


----------



## Pobydd (Nov 10, 2007)

I was also brought up in Barmouth and remember the Prince of Wales quite well. As I recall, this vessel like many of the other ferry boats of the time had the engine controls located at some distance from the tiller. It was therefore necessary to let go of the tiller and to move a little forward to adjust the throttle or gear lever. I believe that this was a contributory factor to the vessel going out of control.

Richard R617629


----------

